# Upgrading Ruger LCP springs



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone put a stiffer recoil spring in your LCP? I hear some people put 13# springs in there, and that the stock springs were on the weak side. I tend to think mine would benefit from a stiffer spring. It sort of feels like if the spring was stiffer the little slide wouldn't slap as much.


----------

